# Tips for a hot beach body? (home training)



## rhcp (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi, I need some expert advice and tips on this. I'm 17 (weigh around 78 kg, height 188 cm) and i want to get a hot beach body for this years summer. I plan on working out at home, without any equipment (i only have a dumbbell of 3 kg weight lol, but i will buy a heavier one when i get some money) and without any supplements. I think 5 months is enough, this is how I currently look: (attachment)

So my question before I start working out is: do I need more mass?

My friend who's an expert gave me two diets, one for mass and one for definition. So if I need more mass i figured I should start with the diet for it. The regimen would be the same for both (one day arms and chest, other day abs and Sunday - rest) except that for definition I would add daily cardio. This is the body that I want to have by summer:

http://www.mensfitness.com/training/build-muscle/beach-body-guide?page=3 (the picture, the reason I'm asking for help here is becaue most of these guides are for people that need to lose a lot of fat and I'm pretty slim). I don't want a huge, ripped body (like shwarzenegger lol). I'm a noob at this but I'm feeling motivated and have been wanting to accomplish this for a long time, so any USEFUL tip, reccomendation and piece of advice is much appreciated


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Focus on dropping body fat to expose the abs, it's the only way. You won't pack on a lot of muscle in the timeframe you have given yourself but dropping the fat and having a solid set of abs is achievable. Have a look at some cutting diets and calculate your maintenance calories, and adjust accordingly


----------



## StackHouse (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Newbie!

Also make sure that you are getting enough protein in your diet if you aren't able to buy a protein supplement at this time. Protein is an excellent way to help you get lean while, at the same time, allowing you to increase in muscle mass.

Keep us updated on your progress!

Cheers!


----------



## rhcp (Jan 2, 2014)

So wait, should I just basically start the diet and exercises for definition? I thought it could be good to try at least the first month and a half on mass and the rest on definition. I need more answers on this, I don't wanna rush into things and waste time without results.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

get ur ar5e in the gym if you want a beach bod. abs isnt a beach bod mate you want the total package if you wanna get noticed


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you need good lean mass. all u`d be exposing dropping BF now would be bones


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

You need to eat a lot of protein, chicken breasts are usually the most economical source..keep your carbs to a minimum and do weightlifting and cardio maybe 6 times a week each. E.G. 3 x 40 min sessions cardio...and 3 x weightlifting sessions a week. I'm sure you won't be too pushed about squats and heavy weight type stuff if it's a beachbod you're after, but you should be looking to increase your weights on a regular basis all the same.

There's a beginner section here as well by the way mate...best place to start.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

You need good nutrtion as well as training in the gym. Abs start in the kitchen.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

You'll get abs but you'll look like a skinny malnourished person if that's just your focus and diet is all about big calorie defects. Include heavy weights in your regimen and as it's your first time you'll recomp your body to a certain extent.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Get to the fvcking gym you can't make any gains sat at home and it takes years to make progress. Expect this "hot" beach bod for next year instead


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Yourll have to be very imaginative to put on quality lean mass with one dumbbell mate. Also no supps ? , this can be done of course but it could prove more expensive and a pain to get enough clean cals for growth.

I'd at least join a gym , where are you based ? Pure gyms or whatever , are around a tenner to 15 quid a month.


----------



## rhcp (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah I do agree about the gym, I was thinking about joining. As for the supplements, I'm not a big fan of that. By the summer of 2013 I lost 12 kg of weight which isn't so bad, but as more time passed I started becoming skinnier. That was my main concern and the reason for posting this. I wanted to know exactly what I have to do, before I did something stupid. I'll check that beginner section. Thank you all for the answers 

Here's the two separate diets my friend gave me, any additions or corrections are very well appreciated.

Mass:

Fried chicken breasts (300-450 g) - lunch

Almonds, pistaccios and similair (before training)

Tuna

Cornflakes and milk (breakfast)

Omlet or scrambled eggs (egg whites only)

Salad 200 g (dinner)

Lowfat cheese (any meal of the day)

Definition:

Eggs

Fish

White meats (chicken or turkey)

Red meats (200 g once a week)

Low fat dairy products (0.07%)

Beans

Almonds

Ice cream 150 g for dinner (can be used in both diets)


----------

